

Asgard AMI: Try Asgard with no admin hassle - imperialWicket
http://imperialwicket.com/netflix-asgard-ubuntu-1204-lts-ami-release-11101

======
imperialWicket
I wanted to try Asgard and couldn't believe no one had put anything like this
together yet. I found a couple AMIs, but quick searches didn't yield any real
data on them.

Hope this helps a few people, let me know if you spot bugs.

